# RubiX vs. Liberty?



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

Which one do you guys think is better? In terms of speed and smoothness.


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

Well rubix is just started. He still has lots to do with it they said. But its real good for a first release beta. Liberty is more complete at the moment.


----------

